# Afghan Operations Documentation



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Aug 2010)

*Table of Contents*

Attributes
Personnel Evaluation Report (PER)
Locations
Operations (Ops)
MilPoints 
	

Equipment and the Quartermaster (QM)
Area of Responsibility (AOR)
Intelligence (Int)
Training (Trg)
Medals

*Overview*

The objective of Afghan Operations is to conduct missions, gain Combat Experience, and earn promotions. Promotions unlock new missions, locations and equipment.

Read about Afghan Operations on Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milnet.ca#Afghan_Operations


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Aug 2010)

*Attributes*

Combat Readiness (CR)

Combat Readiness (CR) represents your general alerness and is required to conduct Missions. A low Combat Readiness indicates that you are fatigued, and may need to rest before proceeding. Each Mission requires a set amount of Combat Readiness to complete, which will be deducted as the mission is executed. Once your Combat Readiness is depleted, you must rest and cannot conduct any more Missions. Initially, your Combat Readiness refills completely over 24 hours. You can spend Merit Points on Initiative to reduce the time required to refill your Combat Readiness, or increase your Maximum Combat Readiness cap.

Once your Combat Readiness is full, no more CR will accumulate. You must spend some CR and wait for it to refill again. If you wait too long, you may miss out on Combat Readiness, so check in often.

Your current Combat Readiness and your Maximum Combat Readiness are displayed in the status bar at the top of each screen.

Combat Experience (CE)

Each mission will grant you a set amount of Combat Experience (CE). In order to be promoted to the next Rank, you must earn Combat Experience by conducting Missions. Once you have earned the required amount of Combat Experience, you will automatically be promoted.

Your current Combat Experience - and how much you require for your next promotion - is displayed in the status bar at the top of each screen.

Rank

As you progress through the ranks, you will unlock new Locations, Missions and Equipment. Initially, Missions will be easy, requiring little Combat Readiness and returning small amounts of Combat Experience. With higher ranks, you unlock more advanced Missions with much higher experinece rewards. These Missions usually have a much higher Combat Readiness requirement as well, so it's important to increase your maximum CR as you progress.

Your current Rank is displyed in the status bar at the top of each screen.

Initiative

Initiative represents your abilty to get back into the fight. When your Combat Readiness is drained, a countdown timer is started to the next refill. Every Initiative point knocks that timer down by 2 minutes. Raising your Initiative will allow you to conduct more Missions because your Combat Readiness will refill more often.

Initiative cannot be raised beyond 540 (18 hours), at which point your Combat Readiness will completely refill every 6 hours.

Situational Awareness (SA)

Situational Awareness (SA) represents how "in tune" you are with your surroundings, and is critical to success in a combat environment. As your SA increases, so does your probability of success for all Missions you conduct.

In Afghan Operations, you can spend Merit Points to raise your overall Situational Awareness. If you find you're having trouble completing missions successfully, you may want to consider using some Merit Points to increase your SA.

Reputation

Reputation represents the name you've made for yourself as a combat soldier. The higher your Reputation, the more feared and respected you are in the eyes of the enemy.

When you lower the Insurgency in a particular location, your Reputation determines how quickly the enemy will attempt to reclaim it. A higher Reputation means that the insurgency level in all locations will rise at a slower rate, helping you keep things under control longer.

Attention to Detail

Attention to Detail (ATD) represents your ability to pick out valuable information, make connections between pieces of data and correlate facts. In practice, a higher Attention to Detail allows you to collect Intelligence drops more often. As your ATD increases, so does the amount of Int found at each drop.

Merit Points

Each time you are promoted to a new Rank, you earn 5 Merit Points (6 if you are an Officer). Merit Points may be spent to improve your attributes such as:


Maximum Combat Readiness
Situational Awareness (SA)
Initiative
Reputation
Attention to Detail (ATD)

Details on each of these attributes are covered under the appropriate section.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Aug 2010)

*Personnel Evaluation Report (PER)*

The Personnel Evaluation Report (PER) screen allows you to spent your Merit Points to improve your attributes, as described above. When you have Merit Points to spend, the PER tab will indicate this by showing the number of availavble Merit Points in the tab title.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Aug 2010)

*Locations*

Missions are tied to specific locations. As you earn promotions, new locations with new Missions will become available. You can change your current location at any time by using the location droplist to the right of the menu bar.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Aug 2010)

*Operations (Ops)*

The Operations screen displays the available missions for your current location.

Mission Success

Each Mission has a probability of success that is based on a combination of your Rank, the difficulty level of the Mission, your Situational Awareness, and your Proficiency with the Equipment required for that mission. A higher probability of success means you are more likely to succeed when conducting that mission.

NCOs receive a permanent 10% success bonus for all Missions.

When you fail a Mission, you still lose Combat Readiness and consume the required Equipment, however you do not gain proficiency for either the Mission or Equipment, nor do you gain any Combat Experieicnce. In effect, failing a Mission is a wasted effort.

TIP: You may want to attempt Missions with a higher probability of success before tackling the tougher ones. This will give you time to gain Proficiency, earn promotions and increase your Situational Awareness to give you a better shot at the tougher missionss.

Mission Proficiency

Each time you successfully conduct a Mission, you will gain some Proficiency in that Mission. When you have gained sufficient Proficiency, your Proficiency Level for that Mission will go up. Each time a Mission's Proficiency Level goes up, a few things happen:


the amount of Combat Experience you obtain increases
the amount of Combat Readiness required increases slightly
the Equipment required increases
your probability of success for that Mission increases 

TIP: The amound of Combat Experience earned increases at a faster rate than the Combat Readiness required, so it is beneficial to increase the Proficiency Level of a Mission.

As a Mission's Proficiency Level increases, the amount of Proficiency you gain from each successful attempt is reduced slightly. That is, the more proficient you become, the harder it is to continue to improve.

High Value Missions

Each Location (with a couple of exceptions) has a High Value Mission (HVM) that the player can unlock. HVMs are essential to fast promotions in Afghan Operationsbecause they typically reward you with twice the Combat Experience of a standard Mission. The catch is that in order to unlock a High Value Mission, you must first drop the Insurgency level for that location down below 20%.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Aug 2010)

*MilPoints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

MilPoints are used to purchase Equipment for use in the game. In order to proceed, you will need to build up a MilPoints balance so you can acquire the needed Equipment. MilPoints can be purchased outright, or as most people do, they can be earned for free through everyday use here at Army.ca.

Each day that you play Afghan Operationsyou will earn "Danger Pay" in MilPoints. Standard members will earn 50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




each day, while Army.ca Subscribers earn 75 each day. (That's 50% more!)

To learn more about MilPoints, please click the &raquo; Add MilPoints &laquo; or in the Afghan Operations menu bar.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Aug 2010)

*Equipment and the Quartermaster (QM)*

Equipment is required in order to conduct any Mission. Each mission requires different Equipment, which can be purchased at the Quartermaster Stores (QM). When you conduct a Mission, you will gain Proficiency with all the Equipment used if you are successful. If you fail, you will not be awarded any Equipment Proficiency.

Some Equipment, such as ammunition, is consumed each time you conduct a Mission. It's always a good idea to stock up on these items so you don't run out.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Aug 2010)

*Area of Responsibility (AOR)*

The Area of Responsibility (AOR) screen shows you the current insurgency level for each location you have unlocked. You can spend Combat Readiness to reduce the insurgency at a given location, though it will rise again over time. Later locations will require more Combat Experience to drop the insurgency, and the insurgency level will rise faster.

Once a location's insurgency level drops below 20%, you can conduct the High Value Mission (HVM) associated with that location. HVMs typically provide at least twice the Combat Experience as standard missions, for roughly the same amount of Combat Readiness.

Once you have dropped a locations insurgency level to zero, that location is "Locked Down" and the Insurgency level will no longer rise.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Aug 2010)

*Intelligence (Int)*

Intelligence is collected by conducting Missions. The higher your Attention to Detail is, the more frequently you will find Int drops, and more Int will be found each time.

As you collect Intelligence, you unlock Dossiers on high ranking enemy personnel. Initially, you know nothing of your next target, but with more Int, you will uncover their role, name and even a photo. When you have collected enough Int, you can capture the target and earn a significant Combat Experience bonus.

Once a target is captured, the next dossier will be unlocked. Capturing higher ranking targets will earn you much more Combat Experience.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Aug 2010)

*Training (Trg)*

Equipment Proficiency

Training increases your proficiency with a particular piece of equipment. Your probability of success for a mission increases slightly for each Proficiency Level you gain with the equipment required for that mission. You can spend Combat Readiness to train on a piece of Equipment, which will help increase the odds of success for each Mission where that Equipment is used.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Aug 2010)

*Medals*

You earn Medals for reaching certain milestones, such as successfully completing 100 missions or being promoted to Rank 20. Each Medal has an associated Incentive which may (for example) grant Merit Points or give you an instant Combat Readiness refill. Once a Medal has been earned, the associated Incentive may be purchased using MilPoints.

Medals typically have several 'tiers' of increasing difficulty. While harder to attain, each tier also has a better incentive.

TIP: Some of the top Medal incentives can significantly turn the tide of your game, and are worth the effort required to attain.


----------

